# Blower will not accelerate till it has run for three minutes



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?cat=Power+Lawn+Equipment&pid=07179499000&vertical=LAWN&subcat=Blowers&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes

The above link is the blower I have. I cannot get it to take throttle until it runs at idle for 3-4 minutes then it works perfectly. The carb has no adjustment and I cannot for the life of me figure the problem out. I checked the below items.

New Plug Installed 
Checked muffler for restriction
Checked fuel lines
Checked compression (105-115)

Any ideas?

Mark


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

this model blower is bad about having a scored cyl. i would ck to see if it is scored. if it is still under warranty. take it to be serviced


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

open the low jet just a little at a time might have to go a quarter turn or so ,


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

This Model Does Not Have Any Carb Adjustments


----------



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

no scored cylinder (compression is good)

Mark


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

The idle may be too low. turn the idle screw in 1 full turn and see if that makes a difference


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Same.... the compression is good..... so that would indicate good ring to cylinder seal. A scored cylinder would not.


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Check your throttle cable and see if throttle is wide open with the trigger fully depressed


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Compression is of no concern here, your problem is in or around the carburetor.
Check the intake gasket (behind the carb,) if it`s dried up or damaged replace it. Also make sure that the impulse hole on the fiber insulator is not blocked. Check the gasket behind the fiber insulator for damage or blockage. 
All of the above can contribute to the problem your having


----------



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

impulse hole on the fiber insulator is not blocked..... What is this?

Mark


----------

